# Really want to find a great private donor conception counsellor - advice please?



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking for a really good donor conception counsellor in the midlands ideally, can anyone help? If not prepared to travel or consider online.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312384.0


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Go on the BICA website and look for local counsellors.

British infertility counselling association.
http://www.bica.net/

/links


----------



## Idlikemagic (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks - looked here so dissapointing that not many are local! Loads in London! Has anyone tried Skype counselling and found this to be good?


----------

